# Gcas



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Anyone go? 
I'll admit, we went, walked the bags, thought about a couple and left. LOL. Well, we did wait for the CRS to go up. 
All around I was not as impressed with the turnout as I usually am, but the weather was kinda crappy, so yeah. Plus we are kinda picky about fish these days 

Anyone go and find anything cool/ good deals? There were some nice apistos! But I don't have the space for those right now


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I went for the social aspect. I tend to much prefer to go to people's houses or have people come to my place. I'd rather see the fish I'm buying. Most of the fish that I sell are just extra stock of good quality, but I don't believe everyone has the same scrutiny that I do.

I doubt the GCAS has a lot of desire for CRS, and if they do, they're not going to pony up the big $$$ for the higher grades.. at least not yet. Now discus on the other hand.. is a different story.

I just really enjoy seeing all of my fish and plant friends, which is the main reason why I go.

Chris


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like going to see what the fish go for price wise. Plants have started selling well the last couple years. Used to be you would rarely see plants. I dont think shrimp will ever sell well. 

I ran fish and helped move bags to the cart. Just doing my part. I bought some albino cory cats, blue rams and some crypts. Got out easy this time.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

There were apistos there?? I must have missed them. I wasn't impressed much with it either, though the turnout was good...of course, I could just be comparing their numbers to ours!  The prices were ridiculous, but that's good for the sellers. Plant wise, the most impressive stuff came from Rob and somebody who obviously imported emersed grown plants.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Yea, we saw those imports as well. I was a little offput with that. I like seeing different stuff, but not emersed forms that will die in our tanks and 10% of it will live. I'm guessing the seller didn't know that happens. 
There are some nice pairs of apistos Erik. Some Aggies, caucatoides, a HUGE pair of gold ... uhh... something. I forget the species of... but i had never seen a gold morph of the species. it was kinda ugly in the bag, but nice sized and good health.
IMO the auctioneers are very good at setting prices and getting people excited about bidding. Plus they have that video overhead for easy bidding that gets people really excited about whats in the bag. they dont even have that at OCA auctions and that draws a huge crowd.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Being an AV guy, I thought the video and projector was a nice touch in a room that size. Still, there were some things that went up that I would have liked to get a much better look at. If I can't study a fish or plants for signs of disease, bad genes, deficiencies, etc., and just get a general idea of quality, I'm going to be much less likely to take a chance on bidding. I suppose if I had gotten there in the morning I would have had time to do that but Matt made me late... 

Somebody remind me to save up my Bolbitis for the next auction. I saw a -really- tiny piece (comparative to mine) that went for a good amount of money. I'll have to get in on that.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

LOL. Erik- you're absolutely right about that bolbitis. We saw it too and yeah, it was a rizome only. I didn't know that was acceptable. :?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I suppose if I had gotten there in the morning I would have had time to do that but Matt made me late...


Now how did I make you late?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

In the words of Tom Barr, "Sell them your weeds!" That's exactly what I've been doing the past couple of auctions and the price plants have been selling for has been insane. The average price per bag for me this time was about $12. Somebody prioritied ($3 to move it to the front of the line) my bag of Riccia that went for $18. Blyxa was a hot item at $13-$14 for a bag of 10 stems. H. basalmica & Hottonia sold as well as the Blyxa. Hottonia grows about as fast as Rotala, but is less common around here. Somebody just had to have it! I sold a few items that nobody else brought. That alway helps me out!

It may have not been the greatest auction ever, but I had fun and was glad to see all who showed up.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi guys & gals,

The auction is so predictable I couldn't get motivated. I even had the time and my kid talked into going, but then I thought, eh, I don't really want to go.

Maybe selling plants next time, like Rob has been doing, will get me going. I could save up and with my lunch money buy a 125 eventually.

-Russ


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

how much did cherry shrimp go for? anyone know?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

They went a little below market value I think... ask Rob. The GCAS is more of a cichlid crowd (as we all know) so it's kinda difficult to gauge how this goes. I'm doing my best to infiltrate the club and get more planted tanks going... shrimp kinda go hand in hand with them... although I don't see myself throwing any of my CRS in my 125 or 75 planted tanks.... just too risky. There needs to be a mouth-brooding shrimp that likes hard water and high ph.. then the GCAS'ers would be more enthusiastic haha.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Six said:


> how much did cherry shrimp go for? anyone know?


More steals than deals here. $.50 a RCS, auction price. People won't pay more for $.75 either when they come over for CRS! But I look at it as a package deal. Actually, I'm done with RCS in my 75. Bring on the Dwarf Puffers!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Oooh make a video and sent it to Renee, she's love that!rogar-Si


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't have the heart to do that! But I won't be sending any snail eating videos either.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

.50? dang. hardly worth breeding them anymore. LOL. on a happy note, we just found baby CRS in our CRS only tank! They are very very cute as babies. hahaha.... seriously though, they are all colored up and awesome looking already, at like 1/3cm. LOL. 

I think most of Ohio clubs are cichlid based... arent they? I mean the interest in mainly on them/in them, seemingly. Chris- do you attend the OCA Extravaganza in Strongville? We go every year. Too many mbuna for me  but i like to look for apistogramma elizabethae- my favorite little cichlid. Taeniacara candidi is also on my must have list. I wish I could find those at an auction!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

No I've actually never been.. maybe I will this year.. we'll see. I'm not a huge fan of malawians, a few are alright..but honestly they're all the "same" to me... same goes with Apistos (though, admittedly, I have very little experience with them). I'm a huge fan of Tanganyikans though.. their diversity is quite impressive.

Apistos are tough... look for a place that has naturally soft/acidic water and you'll find more apistos. I don't have a clue where that is though...


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Maybe you'll be interested in some Triglachromis otostigma fry then. We had our 8 year old pair FINALLY spawn a month ago. They are a species that can "taste" with their pectoral fins. Very cool to watch them rake.
You'd like the OCA, Chris. You stay in the Holiday Inn and sit back and talk fish with people in their rooms. It's a little weird if youre new to it. People will bring their fish and open their rooms for walkers-by to come in and buy/trade. We've gotten most all of our Pelvicachromis this way. Admittedly, there are a lot of malawi fish -not exactly my favorite either- and angelfish are always popular as well as some nice discus. Sometimes you'll find other cool stuff as well. We picked up galaxy rasbora there last year (when they were rare).

It's worth going and cheap too.


----------

